# Help me decide on the build for 12' EPQ



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

The EPQ is 6 weeks away from completion.

Oh how I obsessed over which one to get, C59 or EPQ, Traditional or sloping. In the end I decided I already had a radical tubed traditional frame with the BMC and decided to go sloping on more traditional tubes. From everything I have read, looked at and mulled over I'm 99% confident the 56s in MTBK is going to win.

Now I can obsess further on what to outfit it with, starting with wheels.

I already own a set of 11' HED Jet 6's on the BMC. I'm sticking with Super Record for the build but am heavily considering the Zipp 404 firecrest carbon clinchers "Beyond Black" with their black hub/spoke pattern. Its a 58mm wheel and proven.

Another option is to go tubular with HED Stingers.

I'm not really a Campy wheel fan, nor do I want the responsibility (or fee) of Lightweights.

Are there any other options that would look decent on a MTBK frame that you would suggest?

Again, I'm a large rider at 6'3 190lbs (race season) but this bike will be my grand fondo bike, (I'll save the crits for my BMC) but I'm still looking for performance for the EPQ's 50-100 milers.

Pictures always welcome.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

carbonLORD said:


> The EPQ is 6 weeks away from completion.
> 
> Oh how I obsessed over which one to get, C59 or EPQ, Traditional or sloping. In the end I decided I already had a radical tubed traditional frame with the BMC and decided to go sloping on more traditional tubes. From everything I have read, looked at and mulled over I'm 99% confident the 56s in MTBK is going to win.
> 
> ...


could get a pair of corima's for your wheels......exotic in your parts and spank lightweights anytime, or mavic cosmic ultimates (would look great on the mtbk), or have a pair of enve's mounted to red tune hubs with black spokes (dt)........the only US made factory wheel would be Zipps or eastons but they are sooo cliché.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If you think tubulars (you should) Enve 6.7 (or 3.4) should be ok. Maybe have the rims built with Alchemy hubs if you don't like the stock DT and CK options.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Blacked out Bora's...not Zipp on Colnago + SR11.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

chuckice said:


> Blacked out Bora's...not Zipp on Colnago + SR11.


The pared spokes are so unappealing to me. Remind me of Rolfs.

Why no Zipp? Is it because they are American made or because SRAM owns them now?

AFAIK Colnago's branded wheels are made in Taiwan.

Just curious.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

carbonLORD said:


> The pared spokes are so unappealing to me. Remind me of Rolfs.
> 
> Why no Zipp? Is it because they are American made or because SRAM owns them now?
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with American made/etc. for me...just personal taste I think Campagnolo/Fulcrum would look better on a Colnago + Campy. Lightweight even better but you ruled that out.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

fulcrum racing speed!!

no zipps on Colnago's!!

if you have to...get enve...

I've had Lightweight Gen 3, Bora 2, Edge 1.0, Zipp 303 and Reynolds and IMHO Bora's (subsequently Fulcrum) are my pick. The bearings are the best in the business, the rims strong and mainly worry free and they simply look HAWN!

Lightweights are nice and light, but get blown around badly in cross winds, and if you break a spoke they are rubbish bin material. They do climb fantastically, but are not as good on the flats as bora's.

Zipp 303 ride really nice, but from my experience they ended up back in the workshop too many times to keep em true. 

Enve/Edge were nice - no complaints really, I had DT240's and the 38mm rims

Reynolds had spoke breakage issues for me.

I had a Zabel Blue EPS with Super Record and Bora's and to me it doesn't get much better!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Corima as I said before: can't beat them









or black boras.....ultra of course










or mavic:


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

FrenchNago said:


> Corima as I said before: can't beat them
> or black boras.....ultra of course
> or mavic:


I'm 200 lbs (190 race season) and will destroy those Corimas. Ive owned Corimas before, they were junk, broke and were near impossible to warranty from this side of the pond so that's out.

I've been bantering on the Weight Weenies forum regarding this subject as well and will share some of the conversation Ive had with a fellow Clydesdale who has the wrong wheels on his C59... (a 1080/808 combo)

Basically, we're big fellas and I personally put a lot of torque on my wheel sets, especially on a sprint. I question if the users on here have seen the latest (and by latest I mean 2012) Firecrest models.

I have, and I also own a set of the wider HED C2's which are honestly the most rock solid wheels I have ever used. If I didn't already own a set of 2011 Jet 6's I might very well purchase them again for this build.

I can say I do like the look of the Envy's so thanks for that suggestion. As for the Lightweights, I can't justify a wheel that costs more then a Colnago, especially one with carbon spokes that if they break are junk and put me in a similar situation as Corimas trying to get them warrantied quickly from this side of the world. This rules out any carbon spoke wheel, replaceable or not. For a 200lb masher, I just don't trust them, (some things should not be carbon, and that's coming from your good pal the carbonLORD).

I probably made up my mind before I even posed the question but that is partially because I already have a set of wider wheels that inspire confidence and due to the fact I can get an industry rate on Zipp wheels, but I do take design into consideration. Aesthetically some of the wheel options are pleasing but from a technological standpoint given my size and style of riding, I am limited.

Thanks for helping me weigh in some options. I will definitely post up some pics when this build is complete.

Cheers.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

carbonLORD said:


> I'm 200 lbs (190 race season) and will destroy those Corimas. Ive owned Corimas before, they were junk, broke and were near impossible to warranty from this side of the pond so that's out.
> 
> I've been bantering on the Weight Weenies forum regarding this subject as well and will share some of the conversation Ive had with a fellow Clydesdale who has the wrong wheels on his C59... (a 1080/808 combo)
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I'm in a hurry to see the picts.....i'm sure it will be a fine build.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

CaronLord,

We spoke about sizing before - so you know I'm a big guy, too - 6'3" 190 pounds. I hear great things on the firecrest - no one says a bad thing about them. Still, I'd go mavic cosmic ultimate for a few reasons:

1. THE MP3 program will cover you for ANY issue you have - you could crash and the wheel is covered.

2. Lighter - and at our size it DOES matter. The mavic's are just a tad over 1000 grams - this means a LOT going uphill. Trust me, it does.

3. Plenty aero just like ZIPP - so tied there.

4. For a race wheel, I still prefere tubular - yes clinchers are getting way better and certainly better for every day riding, but racing, give me tublars.

The mavics are also plenty stiff - as stiff or stiffer than the 404s tubulars I rode. They look bad ass, too.


----------



## colnajoe (Oct 24, 2008)

What rims you go with is up to you, but Alchemy hubs are awesome. I had them built up with EDGE 45's carbon rims and they got me through the tour trans alp in Europe last year


----------



## orthobiker (Oct 12, 2007)

*Wheels*

New C59 color PR99, with Campy SR,
Don't race but do centuries and doubles and a lot of hills. Went with Swiss DT 240 hubs with Aerohead rims. Have these on other bike and find them very stable on descents, comfortable and reasonably light as well as bullet proof. Black rims and silver spokes. Maybe not as sexy as carbon wheels but sure like the braking on steep descents. Will try to post picture later.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

IMO Fulcrums are very strong, don't cost a fortune, work well with Campy (obviously) and will look good with your build. Mine have been absolutely bulletproof.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I changed my order to a 60cm Traditional C59. It was a hard choice between Nero and MTBK but I decided to keep with the MTBK theme.

I'm starting to get over the Zipp wheels and am now considering some other alternatives.

HED Stinger 7's
HED Jet 6's
Mavic Cosmic 80's
Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR's

I know I said previously no tubulars and no carbon spokes but I'm warming up to the idea of the C59 with these wheels.

The HED Stinger 7's and Mavic Cosmic 80's might be too deep, but they might be good for this 60cm frame.

Keep em coming. I'll do the same.


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

I am a clyde for my everyday wheels I use ITM aero 3 without decals they are cheap and the hub is great . On fancier occaisions I borrow my zipp 606 clydesdale from my tri bike . 

If I were to get a new set of wheels I would try Reynolds DV3k carbon clinchers from DepartmentOfGoods.com: Discounted Outdoor Gear, Skiing, Snowboarding and Hiking Gear from The North Face, Patagonia and Oakley. for 899 you get a full carbon clincher wheel with a weight of 1385 grams , it's a 24 spoke affair in the rear which would be sufficient or better considering rider weight . I would just peel off the hideous stickers , which is the norm if you have a beautiful frame .


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

for a heavier rider ? Record Hubs/Open Pros/Vittoria Open Corsa/Revos-Comp
or get a set of Neutron Ultras.

when you feel then need of lighter wheels, get Hyperons or Boras

HTH


----------



## dkm (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm putting Enve 65mm on my C59...i weigh more than you too. I also have a set of Zipp 202 for it. IDC what people say. My bike...my wheels. 

I'm running 2012 SR11 ti. I'll post pics when its finished.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

carbonLORD said:


> I changed my order to a 60cm Traditional C59. It was a hard choice between Nero and MTBK but I decided to keep with the MTBK theme.
> 
> I'm starting to get over the Zipp wheels and am now considering some other alternatives.
> 
> ...


IMO good call on the C59 over the EPQ.

As far as the wheels go, I would suggest the Enve 45 clincher, 24f/28r, laced radial front/2x rear with Cx-Rays, on CK R45 hubs, for the following reasons:
a. You want to do fondos - that would rule out tubes for me
b. You are a heavier rider - that would need as many spokes as I could put on. The Enve 45s with Cx-Ray spokes have no rider weight limit, the Zipp 404s do. The CK R45s are appropriatte for a heavier rider and have wide enough flanges to accomodate radial lacing on the front.
c. Better quality/better dependability - I dont want to stir the pot here but Google is your friend.

Congrats on the purchase of the Colnago and, for whatever it's worth, Campy Record with Chorus casette instead of Super Record all around will not sacrifice performance to a measurable effect and leave enough $ in the bank to buy the front wheel with. Just saying....


----------

